#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  >  Μειωμένος συντελεστής στις αμοιβές ισχύει ακόμα;

## zak

Συνάδελφοι καλημέρα!


Γνωρίζετε αν ισχύει σήμερα ο μειωμένος συντελεστής αμοιβών για δύο κατοικίες με δόμηση μικρότερη από 120μ2 η κάθε μία σε αγροτεμάχιο εκτός σχεδίου; Και οι δύο κατοικίες θα ανήκουν στον ίδιο ιδιοκτήτη.


ευχαριστώ!

----------


## Xάρης

Γιατί να μην ισχύει;
Έχεις υπόψη σου κάποιο νόμο που κατάργησε τη διάταξη;
Εξάλλου, στο σύστημα αμοιβών του ΤΕΕ εξακολουθεί να εμφανίζεται η επιλογή του μειωμένου προϋπολογισμού για κτήρια αποκλειστικά μιας ή το πολύ δύο κατοικιών ή προσθήκης μιας ανεξάρτητης κατοικίας σ'αυτά, με επιφάνεια κάθε μιας απ'αυτές μικρότερη από 120τ.μ..

----------

